# Under the Dome Season 3 **spoilers**



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

What a confusing start to the season. I still don't know what Melanie (and whoever) wanted to achieve by putting the people into the elaborate alternate reality.

It was fun checking out all the names on that wall and realizing just how many characters this show has killed off since the start.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I love this show and maybe I was just too tired when I watched it but I have to watch it again. Odd.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

No intention of watching the show, but I'm looking forward to reading this thread!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Talk about a show going off track. Wow.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Time to delete SP on this turkey of a program. Will still follow this thread.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rich said:


> It was fun checking out all the names on that wall and realizing just how many characters this show has killed off since the start.


I think you meant to post in the Game of Thrones thread.



heySkippy said:


> No intention of watching the show, but I'm looking forward to reading this thread!


+1. I promised myself I would NOT watch another season of this. But I will glance thru the threads for cheap entertainment.

Same with Extant.

And just to be safe, I killed the OP for both of them. Then wiped the hard drive. Then had the TiVo crushed.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

When they killed of Julia in the opening, I was kind of like "Well there's no longer any reason to watch this show".

But I decided to stay on a bit and I'm kind of intrigued by the virtual reality simulators and wondering why Melanie is doing this.

On the other hand, I'm a tad annoyed that Big Jim was right and Melanie/the Egg/the Dome is looking kind of evil to me now.

And they are going to have to do something about the time line. Colin Ford and Mackenzie Lintz are visibly aging.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So Big Jim saved them all. What were the chances of that.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I guess I'll have to go back and watch a couple of eps from last season. I thought that Barbie had gotten out of the dome.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

He did and then used the red door on his family's property to come back to Chester's Mill.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> He did and then used the red door on his family's property to come back to Chester's Mill.


Yeah, now that's starting to sound vaguely familiar. It's hard for me to keep track of all the summer show plots after not seeing them for a year.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I gave it thirty minutes then I gave up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

rich said:


> It was fun checking out all the names on that wall and realizing just how many characters this show has killed off since the start.


I was trying to figure out what order the names were listed in. Chronological? If so, who was keeping track?

Was that "welcome to" sign in the town square in previous seasons?

So this was an unexplained event that garnered worldwide media attention, and the one-year anniversary memorial didn't have at least one member of the media show up? I guess that was another sign that it wasn't taking place in reality.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

ADG said:


> Talk about a show going off track. Wow.


Under the Dumb going off track? Does that mean it somehow got GOOD? 

Brad


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

In past seasons wasn't the egg almost indestructible? Now it shatters simply by being hit by the butt of a rifle.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The first half hour me and the wife were like WTF show is this? I kind of liked it. Weird, stupid, but somehow entertaining. Seemed like they had new writers and directors, as the show felt different. Let's face it, Under the Dome is crap. We all knew that for two seasons now. I am invested enough to see how this plays out.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

bsnelson said:


> Under the Dumb going off track? Does that mean it somehow got GOOD?
> 
> Brad


If only


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Last year, watching season 2, if someone had told me that season 3 would be worse I would have not have believed them. This show has plumbed new and uncharted depths. It's like driving past a particularly grisly accident; you know you should look away, but you just can't.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm only watching it to get explanations. I hope they answer everything this season and then do away with this.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Crap. And Forever was cancelled after I season. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> Last year, watching season 2, if someone had told me that season 3 would be worse I would have not have believed them. This show has plumbed new and uncharted depths. *It's like driving past a particularly grisly accident; you know you should look away, but you just can't.*


This is a perfect analogy! Haha.

I feel a little bad for Dean Norris. He deserves better.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

My theory was that she was podding them so the dome could fly them to an alien planet. Podding would keep them from getting splattered as the domeship engages it's warp drive.

I kept telling my wife, "_just wait and see, somehow Julia and Big Jim will end up down here so they can be podded too_". They did, I was excited that my theory was about to be proven true, ..., and then Big Jim smashed the egg and caused all the pods to be broken.

I guess Melanie forgot how to pod people after she podded Junior.

So now everyone gets to go back up to the surface, where we can resume "catastrophe of the week" episodes.

This remains my favorite really stupid show.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

smbaker said:


> So now everyone gets to go back up to the surface


And they will all have to cross that rickety ladder. Should be interesting.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

They better beware of those angry butterflies. As we all know, those beautiful creatures can be deadly!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Then what's the point about getting them to "move on?" To accept the Matrix so the ship can use their unused brain power to make calculations?

I'm reminded of a star trek episode...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

rich said:


> And they will all have to cross that rickety ladder. Should be interesting.


If I tried that, the latter would surely snap and I would fall to my death.

They'll probably just fall and be teleported to the surface.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Do I have to say that butterflies can't bite? Of course, I realize that these are magical Dome butterflies rather than normal Earth butterflies, so I guess they can do whatever.



rich said:


> I still don't know what Melanie (and whoever) wanted to achieve by putting the people into the elaborate alternate reality.


None of us do, yet. Although she mentioned that she was trying to "fix" the people, to make them suitable to her purpose, whatever that may be.



smbaker said:


> I guess Melanie forgot how to pod people after she podded Junior.


We saw how much trouble Barbie had with the retconning of Junior's fate. I can only imagine it being much worse if Melanie had tried to do that with Julia, too.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

These are always the best reviews:
http://www.tv.com/shows/under-the-d...n-but-im-not-review-143527653870/?fullstory=1



> Are we even sure they showed the right episode? Was this a time-traveling episode from Season 13 that came from the future? There isn't a living human being who can properly explain what happened in these two hours, especially Stephen King, and anyone who claims they can is obviously a witch. If the creators of this show aren't in straitjackets by the time Episode 4 of this season airs then we need to call the police or just throw our hands in the air and jump off a cliff.





> Remember all the butterflies in this show? They don't give a butterfly turd about crowning the monarch anymore, and now they are evil and bite! Does it matter that butterflies don't have mouths or teeth or jaws with which to bite someone? No. As Jeff Goldblum in Dinosaur Amusement Park said, "Nature will find a way." Especially when nature comes across a twat like Junior.


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

Not impressed, found myself looking at my watch. Perhaps watching the Netflix clone didn't help

I started reading the book, and will probably just finish that, and catch this when I can.

I really hate when they throw in unnecessary political comments, it takes me out of the story.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

To me it feels as if we got a whole new set of writers who are rebooting the backstory and direction of the show. Not that it was making all that much sense before...

With all the absurdities we have seen in this show, are we really going to focus on biting butterflies? When they are obviously alien butterflies in the first place? It won't bother me if they bite, spit or shot lasers out of their eyes, they are a tool of the egg and hence have any magic power they egg decides they need.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Stephen King must have been on the good stuff again.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> With all the absurdities we have seen in this show, are we really going to focus on biting butterflies? When they are obviously alien butterflies in the first place?


See, to me, that's not obvious. My assumption _would_ have been that they were merely regular butterflies _under the control_ of aliens. But now, I have to revise that idea.

And yes, this is as important as anything else in this stupid show.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The best is how we are supposed to believe it has only been three weeks since the dome came down on them. That right there tells you how little respect the writers have for their audience. Think about how much happened in the first two seasons and they are trying to sell us that all these events happened in just 21 days???? You kidding me?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I read the Stephen King book, and he can't really be held responsible for anything this season or most of the last one.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

nickels said:


> The best is how we are supposed to believe it has only been three weeks since the dome came down on them. That right there tells you how little respect the writers have for their audience. Think about how much happened in the first two seasons and they are trying to sell us that all these events happened in just 21 days???? You kidding me?


To be fair, the producers stated from the beginning that one episode was about one day.
So it's about 28 days in now.

That said, they can't keep that up because Colin Ford and Mackenzie Lintz have visibly aged more than a month.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JYoung said:


> That said, they can't keep that up because Colin Ford and Mackenzie Lintz have visibly aged more than a month.


I'm pretty sure that's why a virtual year has passed in the pods.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

So no one noticed that after she killed that kid, a butterfly appeared? I think those butterflies are the remnants of people that were killed, maybe by the dome or in the dome? Not sure.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i am pretty sure they just making things up as they go along.



ADG said:


> Talk about a show going off track. Wow.





brianric said:


> Time to delete SP on this turkey of a program. Will still follow this thread.


I fast forwarded through the 2 hour premiere after groaning that it was 2 hours.
Half way through the 2nd episode i saved myself and deleted the SP.
Then went and deleted Extant too.:up:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's funny that they're making it look like Big Jim is the one who's onto to whole thing, and may save the day. He's a psychopath, but he ain't stupid. :up:


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

classicX said:


> So no one noticed that after she killed that kid, a butterfly appeared? I think those butterflies are the remnants of people that were killed, maybe by the dome or in the dome? Not sure.


I noticed. Didn't care though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> It's funny that they're making it look like Big Jim is the one who's onto to whole thing, and may save the day. He's a psychopath, but he ain't stupid. :up:


I'd be annoyed by this if I actually cared anymore.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

While watching the scene, I was just thinking about how much TCF would have loved to see Junior actually pull the trigger and how I knew he wouldn't. 

The cocoon thing worked better than a lot of things in this show. The people all went in different directions, they broke up some people and pushed others together, and now apparently have changed people to be more like what the dome wanted....whatever that means.

This is still a roll-your-eyes show that still has the intrigue of wanting to know what will happen next. I'm enjoying it


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I started binge watching this show from Season 1 last weekend on Amazon. Now I'm caught up and will resume from the real time episodes. But I don't know why. 

To say it has jumped the shark would be an understatement. 

One of the underlying aspects of this show that irritates me (among many) is how the characters are always exposing things to us in dialogue like the audience is five years old. It's like Scooby Doo or a kids show on Nickelodeon. They have conversations with each other to explain what's going on just to make sure we aren't too stupid to have figured it out ourselves. 

Season three feels like they took it in this weird direction just to milk out more episodes and seasons.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate myself for arguing about "jump the shark", but you have to be good at some point in order to jump.

This is my son's favorite show. He loves watching it and making fun of it. But even he groaned when he found the premier was 2 hours.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

But Marg Helgenberger is on it now. So I have to keep watching!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

TiVotion said:


> Season three feels like they took it in this weird direction just to milk out more episodes and seasons.


It feels like there was only enough story for one season of television.

I'm starting to get annoyed by the lack of plot advancement. I don't think the show has jumped the shark; it's more like the steering on the boat is broken and the skier is just going around in circles somewhere in the middle of the lake while the shark takes a nap.

The introduction of CSI lady as the new big bad further annoys me. It's like they just decided to swap out Melanie for her. Can someone explain the continuity of her interaction with the rest of the show? Am I correct in assuming she found the egg sometime after Melanie interacted with it but before the dome went up? Then she was stored away in the 'queen cocoon' until needed?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

smbaker said:


> *It feels like there was only enough story for one season of television. *
> 
> I'm starting to get annoyed by the lack of plot advancement. I don't think the show has jumped the shark; it's more like the steering on the boat is broken and the skier is just going around in circles somewhere in the middle of the lake while the shark takes a nap.


I've voiced this in several threads about shows like this. And for some reason, it seems to be particularly appropriate for some of the summer shows they've been throwing at us lately. They take what could be a great mini-series, and force it into the role of an ongoing drama.

So many series would be much better if they allowed the story to peak, then conclude. But requiring them to go on endlessly forces them to keep coming up with additional plots to stretch it out, and most of the time, these plots are so ludicrous it turns the series into a joke. Plus they can't let the original story conclude. Then ratings plummet, it gets canceled, and no one is happy.

Two or three years ago, I was watching every summer series that came along. Now I am much pickier. If it's totally entertaining, I'll still watch. But the minute I don't feel the love, boom... SP deleted.

Here's another example (no spoilers): Zoo just started last week. First episode was entertaining. It's based on a book, so one would think the story should have a start and end. But UtD was based on a book too. And CBS is being very vague about whether this is a mini-series or the first season of an ongoing show. So as long as I'm entertained, I'll watch. The second I'm not happy, I'm gone.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I hate myself for arguing about "jump the shark", but you have to be good at some point in order to jump.
> 
> This is my son's favorite show. He loves watching it and making fun of it. But even he groaned when he found the premier was 2 hours.


Exactly. As I was typing that I realized that if a show jumps the shark, that presumes there was a pre jump period, which presumes it was good at one time. Very early on in Season One I had hopes, then it went downhill but I watched in denial because I wanted to like it. Now I realize it never really was that good.

While watching one afternoon I also realized there should be an UTD drinking game. Every time someone says "It's what the dome wants!", take a drink.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Exactly. As I was typing that I realized that if a show jumps the shark, that presumes there was a pre jump period, which presumes it was good at one time. Very early on in Season One I had hopes, then it went downhill but I watched in denial because I wanted to like it. Now I realize it never really was that good.


Well, in all fairness, I quite liked the pilot episode and thought it was decent to good.

But the key thing about the pilot was that it showed the show had a lot of potential with a very intriguing premise.

Unfortunately, that was shot to hell by the following 12 episodes and that potential was squandered.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Well, in all fairness, I quite liked the pilot episode and thought it was decent to good.


Well, the book was also pretty good... Where UtD went off the rails is when they tried to take a plot that fits a four to six hour miniseries and stretch it over several years. Stephen King's work has been adapted to several miniseries over the years, and I think his work has worked out quite well in that format.

I can't help but compare the book-to-television transition to Wayward Pines, which I feel is much more successful.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Welp. 

Christine Price is running around town seducing college boys. Cocoon cave light is not flattering to her. 

Big Jim gets held captive but manages to get away by saying "seeya!" and scooting out a door at gunpoint. 

The town is going to eat cattle feed. 

Joe has aged 3 years in 3 weeks. 

Norrie is a jezebel. 

Julia with a killshot. 


This show. Just. I don't know.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

http://www.tv.com/shows/under-the-d...-the-kinship-review-143648530692/?fullstory=1


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Welp.
> 
> Christine Price is running around town seducing college boys. Cocoon cave light is not flattering to her.
> 
> ...


You forgot about Hunter and his pursuit of underaged Norrie.
It was really kind of creepy.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Under the Dome is in the running for stupidest show of all time. The writers, producers, etc must know this and could be jockeying for history. They could clinch it by casting Chevy Chase.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I read the Stephen King book, and he can't really be held responsible for anything this season or most of the last one.


Yeah, I may have to go back and re-read the book to make sure I remember how good it was!

My whacked out theory about the purpose of the alternate timeline:

They proved that a year's worth of knowledge can be maintained in the actual timeline without having to actually wait for that length of time to elapse. So with the military/Acteon involved, they prob see it as a way to create super warriors/military. Or something sharky like that


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Julia is now on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/JuliaBigHair



> #day13 rained blood. the high school science teacher solved it by pouring water into a swimming pool.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Well, they gave up a bunch of plot info in the season preview at the end of tonight's (7/16/15) episode.

And Christine is an evil beyotch.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, they gave up a bunch of plot info in the season preview at the end of tonight's (7/16/15) episode.


Yes, massive spoilers. Normally I skip the previews, but wouldn't you know, this'd be the one I saw. :down:

Unless it was all misdirection... like...


Spoiler



What if the rest of the world didn't _really_ get blown up, and it was just a kind of projection on the inside of the Dome?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoa! Coming this season on UNDER THE DOME.....
SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER

What the heck? How about not going up to the finale with that look ahead. Holy crap they showed way too much in this season preview. At least it looks like the plot, no matter how stupid, is progressing.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

This plot is reaching new levels of stupidity. I felt like this week's episode should have been called "Two people get locked in a cage and talk to each other."


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

I watched 2 or 3 episodes from the 1st season before I gave up, my son watched all of the first 2 seasons and part of this season. This week he didn't watch the episode and said he'd had enough. I decided that I should see just what was going on so I watched this week's episode and .... I enjoyed it!! Of course anything with a hint of aliens will catch my attention and after reading this thread I think I'm glad I didn't see all the ridiculous stuff that went on leading up to this episode.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I forgot to post my annoyance with that last episode. Why do people on this show sometimes do such a bad job of trying to kill someone? Didn't Sam just hack a girl to death about two weeks ago (in show time). It seems he forgot how to do that when he stabbed Christine just once.

Oh, and I got a kick out of the guy reading the Stephen King book "Christine" in that episode.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

If I wasn't so invested I'd bail on this show. Every episode my wife gets more angry with it. She may pull me out before I voluntarily walk away. This better be the last season.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nickels said:


> If I wasn't so invested I'd bail on this show. Every episode my wife gets more angry with it. She may pull me out before I voluntarily walk away. This better be the last season.


Thank you sir may I have another?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Every time my wife suggests we watch this show I groan. Not sure why I'm still going. I should just give up and let her watch it on her own if she wants to keep going. The show is just stupid.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Every week I'm convinced it can't get dumber. Then it does. 

I wonder how Dean Norris feels going from one of the greatest shows ever to one of the worst. This has to be some kind of record for that. If I were him I'd ask to have my character killed off.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

TiVotion said:


> Every week I'm convinced it can't get dumber. Then it does.
> 
> I wonder how Dean Norris feels going from one of the greatest shows ever to one of the worst. This has to be some kind of record for that. If I were him I'd ask to have my character killed off.


Why should he not want his steady income? It's just another acting gig, and there are a LOT of unemployed actors. Milk it for all its worth!

BTW, I gave up on this show early in Season 2 and occasionally eavesdrop in this thread for "shiggles".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

So if there's going to be a "nuclear winter" due to the meteor strikes, is the Dome going to provide Chester's Mill with sunlight?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

OMG, the 7/30 episode had to be the worst edited/directed ep yet. And with this show, that's saying something.

Julia: "Is that the sun?" No! It' s on the earth! It's a giant honking wall of flame! The audience can see it in your reverse angle, while you're asking the question!

Sam: "You can't even see the sun" Yes you can! It's what's causing all those dark shadows all around you! It's that giant, flaming ball that's directly overhead. At 7:15AM!

They didn't even try to do day-for-night.

I'm so pissed at myself for getting hooked on this train wreck, and now I have to stick with it until the bitter end.

And, please let that be _this_ summer.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Just checking to make sure we've all still given up. 

I'm still watching. Morbid curiosity makes me want to know how they're going to end this bad high school drama.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The New York market must have skipped an episode. There was a football game on last week. Last Thursday they showed an episode with "previously on" footage that was from the unaired episode. Did football preempt across the country or just in the NY market?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

It's been on the last two weeks here in Florida. Maybe just NY?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cleveland had a football game last week too. I thought there were some things I didn't remember, but then I don't pay too much attention....


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> The New York market must have skipped an episode. There was a football game on last week. Last Thursday they showed an episode with "previously on" footage that was from the unaired episode. Did football preempt across the country or just in the NY market?


Yes, in the New York market they joined in progress an episode two weeks ago due to the Jets football game. I guess they didn't feel it was worth showing the whole episode.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't watched the show in weeks. I was hoping for some recaps here because I am so invested already. It appears I am not the only one that has finally given up on this one.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I have been enjoying the show much more ever since I stopped watching it.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

danterner said:


> I have been enjoying the show much more ever since I stopped watching it.


This.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

It has become a super-fantastic show! No, really...

Can I sell you a bridge by any chance?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

You guys don't like the fact that Barbie impregnated Eva while he was under the influence of the Kinship, and hours later he's back together with Juila and the baby is sucking in the souls of 12 maidens and is ready to be hatched as Queen? I'd say you can't make this stuff up.....except that they already have


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my god is that really what happened? Hahaha I hope you are joking. Wow


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

nickels said:


> Oh my god is that really what happened? Hahaha I hope you are joking. Wow


Yeah, pretty much:









The baby isn't born yet, but Eva's belly was glowing and killing the maidens, ending up with a mass grave out front which Julia ended up finding.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

dancndude said:


> yeah, pretty much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


party!!


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

This show is forcing me to confront my personal demons: rage, grief, fear.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> You guys don't like the fact that Barbie impregnated Eva while he was under the influence of the Kinship, and hours later he's back together with Juila and the baby is sucking in the souls of 12 maidens and is ready to be hatched as Queen? I'd say you can't make this stuff up.....except that they already have


This is an excellent synopsis!! DancnDude, please do a weekly quick-snippety synopsis for us. I am now caught up... yep, can't turn away... and this most recent one just added even more fodder for the crazy camp!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll never get that uber creepy version of Brahms' Lullaby out of my head.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

What in the world did I just watch this week. 

Just change the name of the show to Disasterpiece Theater.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> What in the world did I just watch this week.
> 
> Just change the name of the show to Disasterpiece Theater.


I'm secretly felling smug right now after bailing out one hour into episode 1 of this season of this turkey of a program.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

brianric said:


> I'm secretly felling smug right now after bailing out one hour into episode 1 of this season of this turkey of a program.


There are people, hard to believe, who have never watched a minute. Some who've never even heard of it. Focus on that: the blessed innocents who have avoided the horror; makes the pain easier to bear.

My own exposure to the show is pretty much limited to setting up a season pass for a beloved family member and hearing the show, muted and from another room, as this person (whom I had previously respected) wallows in it religiously every week.

But even with that limited exposure I feel dirty, weak, defiled. The world as a whole has taken on a dingy aspect simply because this abomination exists among us.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Our long National nightmare is over.

Under the Dome has been cancelled.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Our long National nightmare is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Dome has been cancelled.





> We're excited to present the final chapter in Chester's Mill as the story comes full circle, with the Dome coming down as dramatically as it went up."


Holy cow (or half of one), they can't even get that right. That's not a full circle - it's a 180.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Oh well.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Our long National nightmare is over.


Thank God.

I haven't watched this season, but I will tune in for the last episode.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

I have this season on DVR and will take one for the team and binge watch the season before the finale. God help me this is a stupid idea I'll regret.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, been saving all season for a binge watch. No more "Under the Dumb"


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I was out! Don't pull me back in...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Thank God.
> 
> I haven't watched this season, but I will tune in for the last episode.


Me too, as I hold my head down in shame.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nickels said:


> I was out! Don't pull me back in...


Think of the song Blurred Lines "I know you want it!"


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Nooooooo!!!! It was the best show on TV!

They say the Dome will come down dramatically. Maybe we can hope it crushes everybody to death!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Of course it is cancelled. It will be replaced next year by Outside The Dome.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

This past weekend, Screen Gems had a sale of all the UTD stuff.

http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle.../buy-under-the-dome-props-wilmington-cbs.html

I'm wondering how long the actual cancellation was known, as the news stories are written in the POV that the production was just leaving Wilmington after the 3rd season.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Stunning, and a more than a little disappointing that this show lasted this long.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> They say the Dome will come down dramatically. Maybe we can hope it crushes everybody to death!


Even one except Rachelle Lefevre.
Of course, if the Dome takes out her nipple shields, I'm ok with that.



bryhamm said:


> Of course it is cancelled. It will be replaced next year by Outside The Dome.


Under the Rhomboid?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I hope that it remains on Prime.. (I mean the reruns..)


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638507250013736960


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Of course it is cancelled. It will be replaced next year by Outside The Dome.


No they're changing it to what it's real name should have been...

Inside The Sphere


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They should have just made it a miniseries like they originally intended.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Thank God.
> 
> I haven't watched this season, but I will tune in for the last episode.


You will have no idea what is going on. I have been watching it this season and I don't even know the answer to that.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Even one except Rachelle Lefevre.
> Of course, if the Dome takes out her nipple shields, I'm ok with that.


Nipple domes? Or is a bra just a pair of breast domes? 



Barmat said:


> I have this season on DVR and will take one for the team and binge watch the season before the finale. God help me this is a stupid idea I'll regret.


If you're gonna do that, then please write a paragraph recap of each episode as you go along and post it here. That way your noble sacrifice will not have been in vain.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

So to make a "cure" they found Christine's hair in the barn.....despite the fact that Eva and the other 12 maidens were also in there.

And now apparently aliens are coming to take over the earth, just like they've taken over the kinship's world. Except that the kinship are aliens who are already taking over the earth. 

Baby queen is born and mommy throws Barbie thru a window one-handed with baby on her boob. Then the baby sucks out the kinship from mommy and Christine then suffocates mom to death because she was no longer of use. One more episode down and two to go.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

So, did they ever get to the part where it looked like everything outside the dome was destroyed by a meteor shower? 

What I just read hurts my head. What the heck happened to this show? It went total batshiat this season.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

getreal said:


> Why should he not want his steady income? It's just another acting gig, and there are a LOT of unemployed actors. Milk it for all its worth!
> 
> BTW, I gave up on this show early in Season 2 and occasionally eavesdrop in this thread for "shiggles".


Better than us! We groaned and complained but watched to the end of season 1, expecting a finale and not a cliff-hanger and a promise of Season 2. Even for SHIGGLES I would not watch it any more, tho I did stoop low and READ the BOOK. It was mightly bad too! 
The show was SO BAD we have not watched since. I saw last night that it has finally been taken out back and shot. CANCELLED!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> So to make a "cure" they found Christine's hair in the barn.....despite the fact that Eva and the other 12 maidens were also in there.
> 
> And now apparently aliens are coming to take over the earth, just like they've taken over the kinship's world. Except that the kinship are aliens who are already taking over the earth.
> 
> Baby queen is born and mommy throws Barbie thru a window one-handed with baby on her boob. Then the baby sucks out the kinship from mommy and Christine then suffocates mom to death because she was no longer of use. One more episode down and two to go.


I know! Awesome, huh?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

getreal said:


> Nipple domes? Or is a bra just a pair of breast domes?


Lefevre told the story during an appearance on Letterman on how when she came back for Season 2, CBS directed her to wear nipple guards.



> "I went into my trailer for the first episode this season and there was a little box. A gift from CBS and it turned out it was nipple covers."
> 
> "This is a true story. So apparently it's very cold in Wilmington, North Carolina for the first few months of filming. The studio was freezing and apparently we spent some of our FX budget in the first season because my high beams were on."
> 
> "And they need the FX budget for other things on the show," she quipped. "And so that's the big difference for my character."


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

> 'Under The Dome' star Rachelle Lefevre reveals that CBS had to allocate some of its budget last season to hide her "*hide beans*."


Does anyone know how to check for errors anymore?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Thank goodness it's over. I was going to be compelled to keep watching to see how this mess imploded. 

How did the series finale come so quickly following the cancellation announcement? Was it just that the cancellation has been known for some time and only now announced?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

TiVotion said:


> Thank goodness it's over. I was going to be compelled to keep watching to see how this mess imploded.
> 
> How did the series finale come so quickly following the cancellation announcement? Was it just that the cancellation has been known for some time and only now announced?


Not over yet. One more episode!


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Thank goodness it's over. I was going to be compelled to keep watching to see how this mess imploded.
> 
> How did the series finale come so quickly following the cancellation announcement? Was it just that the cancellation has been known for some time and only now announced?


Well we do have one more episode to endure this Thursday.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

**** Red said:


> Well we do have one more episode to endure this Thursday.


I think that they're going to have find some kryptonite for Super Queen and Junior.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Super Queen looked pretty good with that hair and the contact lenses.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> How did the series finale come so quickly following the cancellation announcement? Was it just that the cancellation has been known for some time and only now announced?


I don't think so. The producers probably intended the upcoming episode to be the season finale but not necessarily the series finale.
It really depends on if they suspected or knew in advance that CBS would cancel it.

IMO, it's highly likely that the Dome will come down but at least some of the infected will escape into the world at large.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Even though I've watched every episode, I must have zoned out. 

Is the world at large still there? Didn't it blow up or something about a month ago?

Why haven't we seen more people inside the dome pressing their faces up against the dome or using signs to communicate with people still on the outside?

How come they never tried to tunnel under the edge of the dome?

Why haven't they all suffocated by now?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TiVotion said:


> Even though I've watched every episode, I must have zoned out.


I hate myself for knowing these answers. We can console ourselves that our long national nightmare is nearly over.



TiVotion said:


> Is the world at large still there? Didn't it blow up or something about a month ago?


Yes, the destruction of the outside world didn't happen; it turned out to be a illusion created by the kinship for instructive purposes.



TiVotion said:


> Why haven't we seen more people inside the dome pressing their faces up against the dome or using signs to communicate with people still on the outside?


We've seen the military at the edge of the dome. Presumably there is a cordon around the dome and a military interdiction.



TiVotion said:


> How come they never tried to tunnel under the edge of the dome?


In an early episode they tried to follow existing tunnels from the cement plant to escape the dome, but were blocked by the dome underground. On TV once you try something and it doesn't work, you never try it again.



TiVotion said:


> Why haven't they all suffocated by now?


A person consumes 13 cubic feet of air per day. The size of the dome varies depending upon the angle of the shot and the requirements of the plot, but the dome is some miles in extent, containing something like 50 trillion of cubic feet of air, so there is enough air to last many thousands of years; they've only been there a matter of weeks. Also, the dome contains mostly rural land, covered with plants which are busy converting carbon dioxide back to oxygen. Also, until the recent calcification, the dome was permeable to air. The only thing causing people to asphyxiate is the ignorance of the script writers and the needs of the plot.

(In the book the reason they nearly suffocated was the burning of a large amount of propane in place for the purposes of meth production.)


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Hooray, this is like getting released from prison! (A voluntary prison...)


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know if I'll make it through the last episode as my TV screen is already calcifying.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just watched this week's episode after stopping - honestly, I thought it was the finale. 

My biggest response was...

What the frak is a kinship?

No need to answer, I figured out they went all Invasion of the Body Snatchers on us. 

She's the queen now!!!


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Lol, thanks for the explanations. I still can't believe I've watched every episode and I couldn't explain what's going on. I guess I've been watching in the alternate reality. 

If this show ends with Victoria Principal discovering Patrick Duffy in the shower, it will have at least redeemed itself.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Unless it was all misdirection... like...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Called it.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)




----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

So, how did this garbage end?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

nickels said:


> So, how did this garbage end?


Crazy-Stupid won.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It was horrible. No real explanations and it ended on a cliffhanger. The new queenie is released in the world and looking for more eggs, which one was found right at the end of the episode. Supposedly she was going to start over creating a new dome and kinship because this one was "lost".

Obvious that they didn't know this was going to be their last season.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Crap. I was hoping that at least Junior got kilt off for good. But, with that shot of his cold chamber, you know he would have come back. (If there was a season 4).

Big Jim as a congressman? a 15 year old as his CoS? 

To paraphrase Jim: "I've seen enough bad _TV shows . . . _". You had to figure that Dawn would make it.

Stephen Hawking was right. We should have _never_ sent that plaque out on Voyager.

Hey, maybe they can get another season on Hulu.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

IGN just posted their review of the finale. A 3.0/10 with the only positive: "It's over"


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so over the dome.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> It was horrible. No real explanations and it ended on a cliffhanger. The new queenie is released in the world and looking for more eggs, which one was found right at the end of the episode. Supposedly she was going to start over creating a new dome and kinship because this one was "lost".
> 
> Obvious that they didn't know this was going to be their last season.


Queenie found the egg after surviving a fatal (to humans) drop into a pit.

I suspect the new egg was discovered not only to extend the premise of the show, but also to accommodate a production location shift.

Fortunately, that's not going to happen.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

You know what the sad part is? Had they stuck to the original story line (as was written in the novel), the show would have been enjoyable. I have to believe it was changed (and drastically!!!!!) so it could last more than one season.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Queenie found the egg after surviving a fatal (to humans) drop into a pit.


I did like Big Jim's comment about if you don't see a body they ain't dead.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ADG said:


> You know what the sad part is? Had they stuck to the original story line (as was written in the novel), the show would have been enjoyable. I have to believe it was changed (and drastically!!!!!) so it could last more than one season.


Did you read the same book I did? IMO King's ending was even worse than the series. He's never been very good at tying up novels.



loubob57 said:


> I did like Big Jim's comment about if you don't see a body they ain't dead.


He obviously knows he's in a cheap TV show. I don't think that was the only time he was winking at the audience.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Did you read the same book I did? IMO King's ending was even worse than the series. He's never been very good at tying up novels.


I did read the book and nothing was worse than the series.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

ADG said:


> I did read the book and nothing was worse than the series.


Each was bad in its own way. It wasn't just the ending of the book; it went to the essential premise of the dome.

Sure, it was clear King wanted to focus on the conflicts of the humans inside the dome rather than some alien-focused plot, but the writer needed to put some minimal amount of effort into the dome itself. It reminds me of LOST, where you finally get to the end and realize that the writers had no idea the nature of craphole Island.

The TV series, while it has turned into a bad B-movie body snatchers ripoff, at least has a purpose.



loubob57 said:


> I did like Big Jim's comment about if you don't see a body they ain't dead.


One of my favorite lines of the series. I like when they poke fun at themselves and go for intentional campiness. It works for them much better than making any attempt at real SciFi.

I just can't wait until next season, where somehow they all end up under a dome again. Has this thing been renewed?

ETA: Damn, it's been canceled.  I enjoyed poking fun at it while it lasted. It's too bad they didn't craft a proper series finale.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

smbaker said:


> I just can't wait until next season, where somehow they all end up under a dome again. Has this thing been renewed?


No, it's cancelled. But Big Jim doesn't know that and he's just bulling ahead; I wouldn't discount Big Jim's brute force.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I did like Big Jim's comment about if you don't see a body they ain't dead.


It was an overly elaborate plan anyways.

I mean, why didn't Barbie just shoot her?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> It was an overly elaborate plan anyways.
> 
> I mean, why didn't Barbie just shoot her?


Cuz, she was faster than a speeding bullet?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Cuz, she was faster than a speeding bullet?


That would have been why the board was weakened.

Shooting Dawn would have been fair easier than chaining himself to the other side and hoping it held.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

For those of us who are lazy, mainly me, can anyone spoiler tag a summary of how the book went. would love to read about the major difference between the book and this POS which i watched till the end.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> That would have been why the board was weakened.
> 
> Shooting Dawn would have been fair easier than chaining himself to the other side and hoping it held.


Well, true, but I'm sure they were hoping for another season, and obviously the new Queen figured prominently in those plans.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just like the dome, this thread and any others related need to fall off of page 1 never to return. Forever forgotten. Never revived.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I may be alone, but I thought it was a satisfying ending. The Dome came down, and we got to see the aftermath. It was cheesy and melodramatic, but it wouldn't have been true to the show otherwise. I realize they were setting up for another season at the end, but I think it worked on a traditional horror-movie-ending, they're-never-quite-dead level -- I didn't really feel cliffhung. And I think all the important questions were answered, so I don't see the _Lost_ comparison.

I think the only open mystery is the even-worse alien race that the Kinship is apparently fleeing from... but, I can live with that.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

type_g said:


> For those of us who are lazy, mainly me, can anyone spoiler tag a summary of how the book went. would love to read about the major difference between the book and this POS which i watched till the end.


This is what I remember as the key differences:

*** book spoiler ***



Spoiler



1) Junior was a serial killer.

2) Big Jim and someone else were operating a meth lab.

3) The meth lab caught fire, filled the dome with toxic fumes, and killed everyone but our heroes.

4) The dome was a toy that alien children were playing with, and our heroes mentally asked them to stop.



The explanation for the dome was utterly devoid of any effort from the author. I have to consider it to be one of the worst endings of any novel that I've ever read.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder if there's a chance of Amazon redirecting the show? Imagine the possibilities with either a lower, or higher budget!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

andyw715 said:


> Just like the dome, this thread and any others related need to fall off of page 1 never to return. Forever forgotten. Never revived.


That can only happen if good people like you stop posting. That is our only hope.



GoPackGo said:


> I wonder if there's a chance of Amazon redirecting the show? Imagine the possibilities with either a lower, or higher budget!


Are. You. Effing. Kidding?

Did you forget a smilely or an LOL?


----------

